# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  SQL Server hosting Kentico DB has high CPU?

## luveshan

Hi,
I am a DBA. I see that the SQL case on the committed server has a normal half CPU being devoured and all by the SQL server. There are few inquiries which have high CPU utilization. I have looked from a DBA point of view and haven't got any arrangement. Is there a known Kentico arrangement/setting for this?

Thanks
Luveshan

----------

